# Das erste mal Big game auf kap verde



## Schneidi (26. Oktober 2012)

hallo, 
mein kumpel und ich haben im august vor auf die kap verden zu gehen um mal etwas big game erfahrung zu sammeln. natürlich wäre es schön wenn wir dort auch auf den marlin treffen werden würden.
ich bin eigenlich karpfen und raubfischangler mitteleuropäischer gewässer und mein kumpel ist eher brandungsangler.

um finanziell planen zu können wollten wir mal wissen was man für nen tag auf dem boot blechen müsste.
wo wäre es empfehlenswert auf den kap verden dann zu angeln bzw auf welceh insel sollten wir gehen?
könnt ihr evtl einen link reinstellen wo man boot und guide mieten kann?

danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## saily (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das erste mal Big game auf kap verde*

Kap Verde`s Zentrum der Marlinfischerei

Sao Vicente!

Beste Zeit:

März-Juni 

Deine Zeit - August:

Marlin möglich. Nicht mehr so viele wie zur Hauptsaison.
Dafür öfter große Fische.

Boote auf Sao Vicente

Google hilft!
Alle Anbieter sind professionell.
Preise in der Nebensaison: 600 - 1200 Euro am Tag
Günstigster Preis: Bebiche - Cpt. Ferdi - 2012 600Euro 
in der Nebensaison

Billiger und auch seriös - gibt es nicht oder Abzocke!

Viel Spaß

saily


----------



## Schneidi (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das erste mal Big game auf kap verde*

wow schon mal danke für diese gute antwort. natürlich sollte der anbieter seriös sein. was bringt es mir wenn der im meer rumfährt mit dem boot wo keine fische sind.

welche fische haben im august eigentlcih hauptfangzeit? der marlin wäre eben mein traumfisch. ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht so viel erfahrung in der angelei mit fisch in dieser größe. ist das sehr schlimm oder ist es auch okay dort ohne große vorkenntnisse zu fischen. natürlich werde ich mir montagen und so anschauen aber da ist ja auch ein guide dabei.


----------



## Tortugaf (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das erste mal Big game auf kap verde*

Hey Schneidi

Du brauchst eigentlich nichts zu können. Sowie ich die Fischerei auf professionellen Big Game Charterbooten kenne, wird alles von der Manschaft erledigt , du musst einfach nur den Anweisungen folgen u. den Fisch drillen.

G. Frank


----------



## Schneidi (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das erste mal Big game auf kap verde*

das hört sich doch gut an. der schwerste fisch den ich je drillte hatte 18 kg. (Waller) . ist ja ein witz im gegensatzt zum biggame.


----------



## saily (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das erste mal Big game auf kap verde*

Ja das ist schon, so wie Tortugaf es schreibt. Die Jungs weisen dich vorher ordentlich ein wenn du das willst. Wenn du es willst brauchst du dich nur in den Stuhl setzen und kurbeln. Es ist aber auch möglich, die Köder selber mitzubringen, auszulegen, den Fisch anzuschlagen und zu drillen. Sogar beim Fanggebiet darf man mitreden, wenn man es kann. 

Auch im August werden Marline vor Sao Vicente gefangen. Aber eben nicht jeden Tag. Allerdings ist August Regenzeit so viel ich weiß. Besonders viel regenet es auf den Kapverden normal ja nie. Aber im August kannst du ein paar nasse Tage erwischen. Dann wird die Geröllinsel angeblich sogar mal ein paar Tage grün. Kenn ich aber nur ausm Reiseführer. Kann ich mir irgendwie gar nicht so richtig vorstellen.... #d

VG

Franz


----------



## Schneidi (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das erste mal Big game auf kap verde*

ja das ist gut wenn die mich dann einweisen. auch wenn ich mich im internet belese ist die praxis immer noch was anderes. auch wenn im august nicht jeden tag marline gefangen werden sind dort aber sicherlich nohc andere fischarten aktiv oder? wie hoch ist eigentlich die wahrscheinlichkeit dass man gar nichts fängt? wie viel fängt man denn durchschnittlich am tag?


----------



## FalkenFisch (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das erste mal Big game auf kap verde*

Der hauptsächlich mögliche Beifang besteht wohl aus Wahoo´s, die auch in ordentlichen Größen vorkommen. 

Mit Durchschnittszahlen und Wahrscheinlichkeiten zu arbeiten ist das beim Marlinfischen generell sinnlos. Eure Fänge sind von zu vielen Variablen abhängig, die nicht zu beeinflussen sind. Das Seegebiet ist sehr groß und die Fische sind mal hier und mal da. Mal fressen Sie, mal nicht. Logischerweise steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Erfolges mit der Anzahl der Tage, die Ihr fischt. Ich persönlich würde nicht unter 5 Tagen buchen, dann sollte eigentlich was gehen . . .


----------



## Schneidi (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das erste mal Big game auf kap verde*

oh. naja 5 tage für biggame hatten wir nicht geplant. das überspannt den finanziellen rahmen doch drastisch.


----------



## FalkenFisch (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das erste mal Big game auf kap verde*

Also wenn Ihr extra wegen Eurer ersten Big Game-Erfahrungen dort runter fliegen wollte, Flug und Unterkunft bezahlt und dann nur einen oder zwei Tage rausfahren wollt, wäre das Unterfangen in meinen Augen wenig sinnvoll #c.

Wenn Ihr aus irgendwelchen Gründen aber ohnehin sowieso dort seid, dann macht halt soviel Ausfahrten, wie Ihr investieren wollt, vielleicht ist ja ein lucky day dabei :m.


----------



## Schneidi (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das erste mal Big game auf kap verde*

na dann ist es eher sinnlos. mich würde mal interressiern wo man vom strand aus noch ordentliche kaliber fangen kann. ziele bitte außerhalb europas und nicht ozeanien. das wäre wiederum zu weit


----------



## saily (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das erste mal Big game auf kap verde*

Wie jetzt? Ich dachte ihr wollt auf die Kap Verden um Big Game Erfahrungen zu sammeln? Wolltet ihr die an einem Tag sammeln und dabei noch Marlingarantie haben ohne euch vorher überhaupt über die Fangsaison Gedanken gemacht zu haben (Anreise August)? 

Als erfahrene Angler solltet ihr wissen, daß man so nicht zum Erfolg kommt!

Wenn ihr Glück habt und die Fische sind grad um SaoVicente und ihr fahrt einen Tag raus, dann kann es sein, daß ihr gleich mehrere Fische an einem Tag fangt. Aber die Fische sind da wo auch Futterfische sind. Manchmal muß man erstmal nen Tag da hin fahren wo aktuell Fische sind. Wenn grad noch ein anderes Boot fischt und die Fische schon gefunden hat - umso besser. 
Aber mit einer einzigen Ausfahrt... das ist dann einfach Dusel - kann aber auch hinhauen#c

Große Fische vom Strand aus? Wie wärs mit der Skelettküste auf Kupfer- und Bronzehai? 

Gruß

Franz


----------



## Schneidi (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das erste mal Big game auf kap verde*

naja also ich habe mal ne mail an so nen bootsbetreiber geschrieben und der hat auch gesagt dass man da keine vorkenntnisse braucht. aber wenn es sich unter 5 tagen nicht lohn dann werden wir das wohl erschieben müssen. das ist bei uns einfach nicht drin. 
mit den großen vom strand ist das ja lange nicht so kostenintensiv. das kann man evtl auch mit "normalem Urlaub" verbinden.

danke noch für den vorschlag mit der skelettküste. werd mich da mal etwas belesen. florida habe ich mir auch schon gedacht


----------



## FalkenFisch (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das erste mal Big game auf kap verde*

Die Bebiche/Ferdi hatte gerade eine 5-Tages-Charter. Gefangen wurde . . . ein Wahoo#t. Also selbst bei 5 Tagen ist ein Marlin keine Pflicht.

Große Fische vom Strand . . . das hat jetzt mit BG nicht mehr soooo viel zu tun und klingt mir ein wenig . . . undifferenziert :g. 

Ascension, Australien und eben Südafrika fallen mir da ein. Aber das bedarf meist einer gewissen "Vorbildung" hinsichtlich Technik und einer gewissen Investition in Tackle, das ist halt häufig nicht so gut durch Anbieter organisiert, wie im BG-Bereich. Und ob das dann günstiger wird . . . 

Vielleicht gibts ja Anbieter in Südafrika, die Haitouren im Programm haben. Bzgl. Ascension kann Dir Matthias Henningsen www.atlanticfishingcharter.com sicher weiterhelfen.


----------



## derporto (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das erste mal Big game auf kap verde*

Oder aber ihr schraubt eure Ansprüche bezüglich des Zielfischs Marlin etwas zurück und sucht euch einen anderen Teil der Welt aus, der evtl. auch günstiger sein dürfte. Karibik wäre da evtl. für euch eine gute Wahl. Fischerei, auch BigGame ist dort möglich, die Unterbringung und der Flug aufgrund der besser ausgebauten Infrastruktur und Verbindungen auch sicher günstiger, sodass dann vielleicht etwas mehr Geld übrig bleibt fürs BG oder eben Tackle zum Brandungsangeln. Auch mit der Spinnrute sind dort spannende Fische zu fangen.


----------



## Schneidi (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das erste mal Big game auf kap verde*

ja wir haben beschlossen auf jeden fall im august zum brandungsangeln zu gehn. da hat mein kumpel ja auch schon erfahrung. das mit biggame wird aufgeschoben aber ist und bleibt ein ziel das verwirklicht werden MUSS sobald dies eben möglich ist.


----------

